# What's the most popular cat names that you have heard millions of times?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Today I was browsing through an online cat rehomming site, and I've noticed that many cats (from different owners) share the same name. So what names do you think you have heard the most?

I think "Simba" is the name I've heard numerous times. And there are thousands of black cats named "Midnight". "Mia", "Betty", and "Zoe" are also names I've seen many times. Many of my Chinese friends like to name their pet (either cat or dog) "Cookie" and "Benz", for reasons I never know... :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kitty
Midnight
Princess
Shadow
Tabby
Tiger
Tigger


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Bella
Princess 
Cat/Kat
Kitty
Smokey
Midnight
Tiger
Tigger
Sassy
Sissy


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to have a Tiger. We also had two cats when I was little named Johnna and Jason. I've had people tell me that my current cats have dog names (Teddy and Leo)


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Tom or Thomas- VERY popular over here.

Poppy, Tilly, Patch, Smudge, Snowy, Fluffy.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohh, my brother's girlfriend's cat is called Michael. My brother's name is Michael! It does make me laugh!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

"Midnight" became popular back in the late 40's and 50's with Smilin' ED, The Buster Brown Show and Andy's Gang featuring Midnight, the violin playing cat!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

At the rescue group I volunteer for, there's been about 5 or 6 "Tabitha"s. The last one got re-named, because the supervisor was tired of never knowing which one we were talking about. So I named her "Chirpie", because when she meows, it always sounds like bird chirps!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha ha, I've seen many people nominated "Midnight" and "Tigger" 

I was once tempted to name my Meatball "Tigger", because she looks like one. But then I changed my mind because I don't want her getting a common name. She is my unique cat who deserve a unique name


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Fluffy
Bella
Felix
Morris
Mickey
Tabitha
Smokey
Greyson
Princess
Buddy


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yay, no Prince so far!


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I know of quite a few Angels too. I have one and there have been a couple that came into the shelter with that name. I know of several people on other forums that have an Angel as well.


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

According to Veterinary Pet Insurance, the top 10 most popular cat names gathered from their policy listings in 2010 were as follows...

Max
Chloe
Bella
Oliver
Tiger
Smokey
Tigger
Lucy
Shadow
Angel

I know you asked for personal opinions on what names I feel I've heard the most but I thought this list was kind of interesting too.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Any name that has a shorter nickname is popular.
Samantha has always been popular because you can also call them Sammy or just Sam.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Oliver, Milo, Tabby.... although since joining this sight I have seen like 2 crickets besides mine, and I thought he was the only one when I named him lol


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Smokey, Tigger, Shadow, and Lucy.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Tigger, Smoky, Shadow, Lucky, Copper, Snowflake, Midnight, Patches, Sam, Bella, and Tiger.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Oh yeah, I've known of quite a few cats named Lucky.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Hepburn said:


> ^ Oh yeah, I've known of quite a few cats named Lucky.


We had a tuxedo cat named Lucky when I was a kid. My mom was an animal control officer, and we wound up with him because my brother fell in love.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Boots and Socks (Sox).


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

These are some:
*Blacky, Fluffy, Snowy, Bootsie, Socks, Cutie, Cutie-pie, etc.*

Also, my cat names I have heard more than a million times:wink
I like the more unique names


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I know lots of cats called Ginger or Snowy.. Bet you can't guess what colour they are? Hehe


----------

